# boss v vs. fisher v xtreme?



## revdwg

ok guys i was wondering some reall world comparisons between these to. which do you like best and why. im looking at purchasing a boss v but the only thing i dont like is the trip blade part. how do the trip in the v and scoop posistion. im going to be plowing more unpaved drives and woods roads


----------



## basher

revdwg;1307439 said:


> im going to be plowing more unpaved drives and woods roads


Somebody's trip edge.


----------



## Brian Young

revdwg;1307439 said:


> ok guys i was wondering some reall world comparisons between these to. which do you like best and why. im looking at purchasing a boss v but the only thing i dont like is the trip blade part. how do the trip in the v and scoop posistion. im going to be plowing more unpaved drives and woods roads


Oh boy get ready to hear it all. Here's my experience with our Fisher's...The ability to trip in any position I think has save wear and tare on the plows, trucks,us and customer's concrete. I bought Fisher's over BOSS for just that reason, I mean I also knew they were quality plow's. BOSS makes quality plow's as well I just don't like the fact if and when you hit something when in scoop or V position's the truck or you are going to take a beating. I also don't like the whole springs on the mold board thing, I honestly don't even understand why they are there. One of our subs went through 2 sets last year alone. IMO the Extreme V's are the best plow out there, they're dependable, very fast and offer a stainless steel mold board. Our 06 looks like its a year or two old tops and the other one, well it is brand new,lol. A big thing to consider is dealer support. A shinny new ss Fisher is useless if something should fail if the dealer isn't very good. The only things we have replaced on the 06 V blade is a set of hydro lines and 2 cutting edges. We service them every season and spray them down with the ol' Fluid Film before during and after a season to prevent rust. We have a Fisher dealer who is very good and a BOSS/Blizzard dealer who sells a lot of plows as well, we just prefer the Fisher's. I personally think if your going to be plowing dirt/gravel driveways a trip edge would be easier on the truck.


----------



## 2COR517

Guess I'll tune in...


----------



## theplowmeister

I have used a fisher straight blade for 23 years and a Boss V for 2 years.

I plow only paved driveways.

the Boss plow when in scoop will and does trip the same way ALL full trip plows do when angled, the foreword part of the blade is pushed back by popping the pressure relief valve until the blade is straight enough to trip. When the foreword edge is pushed back it dampens a lot of force.

have you ever had the blade angled and snagged a frozen pile on the foreword edge? The plow folds back, that is the pressure valve (crossover valve). 

as far as plowing gravel I want to know which is better full trip or trip edge.


----------



## basher

theplowmeister;1307596 said:


> as far as plowing gravel I want to know which is better full trip or trip edge.


IMO Nothing is great in pure gravel though a full trip moldboard with a gravel edge works well

I have ran both on *Frozen* maintained gravel roads and it is the only time I prefer a trip edge. Full trips tend to bounce on or dig out the bigger frozen rocks and are a slower rougher ride and leave more clean up. I only deal with one of these situations and it is a employee's 3/4 mile gravel lane so we have experimented when possible. I NEVER go home to get a trip edge to plow just the one lane but it's a nicer ride and you can work faster with the trip edge. We will take a trip edge if there's one around if he goes just to do his drive.


----------



## mercer_me

I have never used either plow but, I like the Fisher better becouse of the trip edge.


----------



## cet

mercer_me;1307648 said:


> I have never used either plow but, I like the Fisher better becouse of the trip edge.


You East Coast guys think Fisher is the only plow made. 

I was in Maine and Mass. this summer and I bet I saw 95% Fisher mounts. Nothing wrong with them it just amazes me how much of the market share they have.


----------



## mercer_me

cet;1307895 said:


> You East Coast guys think Fisher is the only plow made.
> 
> I was in Maine and Mass. this summer and I bet I saw 95% Fisher mounts. Nothing wrong with them it just amazes me how much of the market share they have.


Ya, Maine is pretty much dominated buy Fisher. I personaly am not realy a brand loyal person, I go with what ever I think is the best at the time.


----------



## revdwg

how does the fisher with the chain compare to the hydrualic cylinder on the boss?


----------



## cet

After having chain lift for years I love the direct lift. No bouncing of the plow driving down the roads.


----------



## revdwg

also guys i was wondering. if i had a v plow on my truck and my buddy has a boss straight blade would i be able to hook my truck up to his or is the electrical conection different?


----------



## Fuzz

Fisher put together a pretty in-depth video on the difference between the two. It's obviously in Fisher's favor, but they bring up some really good points.

V-Plow Comparison


----------



## basher

revdwg;1308039 said:


> also guys i was wondering. if i had a v plow on my truck and my buddy has a boss straight blade would i be able to hook my truck up to his or is the electrical conection different?


Electrical connections and mounting systems VERY different


----------



## theplowmeister

Fuzz;1308112 said:


> Fisher put together a pretty in-depth video on the difference between the two. It's obviously in Fisher's favor, but they bring up some really good points.
> 
> V-Plow Comparison


I own a fisher (straight blade) and a Boss V that video is so full of **** it aint worth watching.
it misrepresent and lies,exaggerate and ...


----------



## CAT 245ME

cet;1307895 said:


> You East Coast guys think Fisher is the only plow made.
> 
> I was in Maine and Mass. this summer and I bet I saw 95% Fisher mounts. Nothing wrong with them it just amazes me how much of the market share they have.


I my self only live about an hour and a half from the Maine border and Fisher does not dominate here like they use to years ago. You now are seeing more and more Boss plows. You do see a lot of Diamond plows though but they are mostly used by home owners.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Fuzz;1308112 said:


> Fisher put together a pretty in-depth video on the difference between the two. It's obviously in Fisher's favor, but they bring up some really good points.
> 
> V-Plow Comparison


Not this video again.

It's not even close to the truth.


----------



## cet

revdwg;1308039 said:


> also guys i was wondering. if i had a v plow on my truck and my buddy has a boss straight blade would i be able to hook my truck up to his or is the electrical conection different?


From what I have been told, Boss only makes 1 wire harness, so yes your V blade set up will run a straight blade.


----------



## kurtandshan

Yes, you will be able to hook up. Your v controller should operate the up down left tight( i think) but, if needed, just unplug his controller and plug it into your harness, and vice versa if he needs to use your v. Chevy to Ford to Dodge doesnt matter either.


----------



## 6090

revdwg;1308039 said:


> also guys i was wondering. if i had a v plow on my truck and my buddy has a boss straight blade would i be able to hook my truck up to his or is the electrical conection different?


Electrical and control connections the same for both plows. In a "pinch", you can even run a straight plow with a v-plow control.


----------



## mjstef

Boss has a HUGE hold up here as there was really no other dealer untill Hiniker and Snowdog came to town this year. That said i plowed a few times with a friends Boss before i bought my Fisher. Boss is HARD on a truck! You damn well know when the blade trips! It'll wake you right up! That slamming CAN'T be good on a truck!! My Fisher is not even noticeable when it trips the edge. I plow about 15% pavement and 85% rural drives some over a mile long. Funny thing is i have 2 drives this year that a Boss owner did last year and turned them down this year! I had no issues with them today. Heard the edge trip quite a few times but they cleaned up nice!!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I'd take fisher x but i run western


----------



## mjstef

PLOWMAN45;1350966 said:


> I'd take fisher x but i run western


Same plow for the most part................


----------



## basher

mjstef;1350875 said:


> I plow about 15% pavement and 85% rural drives some over a mile long. Funny thing is i have 2 drives this year that a Boss owner did last year and turned them down this year! I had no issues with them today. Heard the edge trip quite a few times but they cleaned up nice!!!


Trip edges thrive on gravel it is their forte.


----------



## mjstef

basher;1374643 said:


> Trip edges thrive on gravel it is their forte.


IMHO a full trip plow is 1950's technology. Can't understand why Boss don't use a 2 way ram on the wings either...............


----------



## basher

mjstef;1374700 said:


> IMHO a full trip plow is 1950's technology


As opposed to fisher's trip edge which was devloped in the late forties?


----------



## bleacher43

I have a boss straight trip edge, those trip springs are adjustable.


----------



## mjstef

basher;1374708 said:


> As opposed to fisher's trip edge which was devloped in the late forties?


Way ahead of their time???? My experience is limited but i used to plow in the suburbs of Chitcago with full trip Westerns & Meyers. They where extremely hard on a truck when they tripped. The Boss i tried here, while a well built plow was also hard on a truck when it tripped. You would think a shock could be integrated into the full trip to cushion the return?? Anyway i think the biggest advantage of the trip edge is the plow don't ride up on the snow your pushing when it trips. I remember more than once in that heavy wet Chitcago snow where the plow tripped and rode up, hanging the truck up on the plowframe.......


----------



## basher

mjstef;1374731 said:


> Way ahead of their time????
> 
> WTF?? where did that come from?
> 
> You would think a shock could be integrated into the full trip to cushion the return??


Western uses a shock, Snoway uses a ploy cushion, Hiniker uses a soft comprssion spring and they have been doing it for many years.


----------



## mjstef

basher;1374753 said:


> Western uses a shock, Snoway uses a ploy cushion, Hiniker uses a soft comprssion spring and they have been doing it for many years.


And Boss slams back shaking the whole truck LOL! I have seen the shocks on the newer Westerns. Don't ever see a Meyer up in these parts. Vee plows are a whole different animal than a straight blade. Fisher/Western by far have the best controller with 1 button for every function. Here is Boss, Hiniker and Fisher. I will say Hiniker is the only one who has the control correct for up and down. Down is forward and up is back just like a front end loader. Boss you have to hit two buttons for scoop and 2 buttons for vee.


----------



## basher

mjstef;1374797 said:


> I will say Hiniker is the only one who has the control correct for up and down. Down is forward and up is back just like a front end loader.


Or and airplane. Snoway has always been that way, before Hiniker even manufatured a snowplow.


----------



## kurtandshan

On Boss controllers you indeed have to hit "two" buttons for scoop/V but the buttons are designed in such away your thumb catches both, so its like hitting one button. As far angle right/left its the same, bottom corner of one, top corner of the other, with the thumb and you angle, automatically. Looking at the controller you pictured(Boss one anyway) My thumb rests on up down button, Say I need angle left: Slide my thumb left to the bottom corner(closest to up/down) and top corner(closest to up/down) -thumb covers both corners. press and presto! plow moves to left angle. Slide it to the right side-do the same thing and presto! right angle. Slide it to the top, do the same thing presto! Scoop. Slide it to the bottom...well, you get the picture. Its quite simple, doesnt take a whole of fine motor skills and dont have to take you eyes off the road. 
As far as blade v. full trip, how does a blade trip handle an obstacle that is taller than the trip blade?


----------



## mjstef

kurtandshan;1374830 said:


> On Boss controllers you indeed have to hit "two" buttons for scoop/V but the buttons are designed in such away your thumb catches both, so its like hitting one button. As far angle right/left its the same, bottom corner of one, top corner of the other, with the thumb and you angle, automatically. Looking at the controller you pictured(Boss one anyway) My thumb rests on up down button, Say I need angle left: Slide my thumb left to the bottom corner(closest to up/down) and top corner(closest to up/down) -thumb covers both corners. press and presto! plow moves to left angle. Slide it to the right side-do the same thing and presto! right angle. Slide it to the top, do the same thing presto! Scoop. Slide it to the bottom...well, you get the picture. Its quite simple, doesnt take a whole of fine motor skills and dont have to take you eyes off the road.
> As far as blade v. full trip, how does a blade trip handle an obstacle that is taller than the trip blade?


A 9" trip edge has gotten me over everything i have ever come across. I can't imagine anything taller than 9" sticking up and not being seen. Even if there was, you would end up catching the plowframe or an axle on it after your full trip tripped so i guess if anything taller than 9" was in front of my fisher it would stop me and prevent any truck under carriage damage. If it caught on one side or another, the relief valve would blow and angle the plow back deflecting the truck away.....


----------



## 2COR517

mjstef;1374700 said:


> ... Can't understand why Boss don't use a 2 way ram on the wings either...............


Simplicity...


----------



## mjstef

2COR517;1374939 said:


> Simplicity...


Simplicity?? Then you have to add lock rings that don't work worth a damn backdragging. That don't sound too simple to me.....


----------



## Stik208

I like both brands, Boss is lighter and cheaper installed, The Fisher has better ground clearance on the mount. I am looking at either a 7'6" Sport Duty ($3750 installed) and the Fisher SD ($4200 installed). If I had to make the choice today and with what I would be plowing (paved driveways about 15-20) I would go Boss. 





P.S. post 1,000.


----------



## ritchiegilbyemt

Fisher All The Way
I own two Extreme Vees, and two straight blades, have owned several straight blade fisher in the twenty years I've bee plowing commercially
there is almost a 50/50 split red and yellow here in Halifax area, Fisher has better after hours service, and believe it or not is a cheaper cost 5275.00 for a 8' 6" Extreme Vee and over 7000.00 for a power VXT boss 
The Fisher, Western and Boss mounts are all different, however Fisher and Western are owned by Douglas Dynamics, therefore they use the same wiring harness and electrical systems, controllers etc also hydraulic components are near identical, 
Fisher all The way !!!!!!


----------



## kurtandshan

If you had all Boss any of your trucks could use any of your plows. The ones with v you wouldnt have to switch controllers even.


----------



## cet

ritchiegilbyemt;1375056 said:


> Fisher All The Way
> I own two Extreme Vees, and two straight blades, have owned several straight blade fisher in the twenty years I've bee plowing commercially
> there is almost a 50/50 split red and yellow here in Halifax area, Fisher has better after hours service, and believe it or not is a cheaper cost 5275.00 for a 8' 6" Extreme Vee and over 7000.00 for a power VXT boss
> The Fisher, Western and Boss mounts are all different, however Fisher and Western are owned by Douglas Dynamics, therefore they use the same wiring harness and electrical systems, controllers etc also hydraulic components are near identical,
> Fisher all The way !!!!!!


That is an extremely good price for the Fisher, almost to good to be true. I wish they were that cheap here.


----------



## basher

mjstef;1374951 said:


> Simplicity?? Then you have to add lock rings that don't work worth a damn backdragging. That don't sound too simple to me.....


Hydraulic simplicity in manifold, control systems, plumbing, saves manufacturing money and is easier/cheaper diagnostics/repair.


----------



## theplowmeister

mjstef;1374951 said:


> Simplicity?? Then you have to add lock rings that don't work worth a damn backdragging. That don't sound too simple to me.....


Mine work just fine backdraging.


----------



## theplowmeister

I have a boss V

I am looking replace my Boss with another brand of V plow. One that does not weigh more than my Jeep.

Why do I want to replace the Boss lets see 6 hoses 3 different typs thats not easy to cary spares and in fact is 1 more hose than the fisher or Meyer plows use. Boss is a FULL trip not trip edge.

The wing return is spring return which SUCKS!! Why?
1) the ******* springs keep braking I go through 2 a year. (they keep breaking in the same spot on the hook as in not made propper so they have a week spot, but what the hell, they sell more that way.
(in 24 years of plowing with fishers I have NEVER broken a spring (trip)

O ya one more thing If you ever get stuck with the blade on top of a snow pile THERE IS NO WAY TO DISCONNECT THE PLOW!!! you have to shovel out UNDER the plow so can lower the blade, then you can disconnect the plow from the vehicle to get the vehicle unstuck..

All in all I will not willingly buy another Boss plow.

2) when pushing snow if you want to angle the plow left all you have to do is tap the controller .... BANG the left wing will collaps ALL the way to the stop. Why, it is spring return and the added pressure of the snow is much faster at collapsing the wing.


----------



## kurtandshan

First off, if you want a plow that doesn't weigh as much as your jeep buy an atv plow....:laughing:
Second, don't drive on type of a snow pile with a light jeep and heavy plow....
thirdly...buy a full size truck then you won't have to beat your plow.
All kidding aside(which I am doing) wonder what causing the springs to break, I have never broken a spring. Maybe you are tightening them too tight.


----------



## mjstef

theplowmeister;1375407 said:


> I have a boss V
> 
> I am looking replace my Boss with another brand of V plow. One that does not weigh more than my Jeep.
> 
> Why do I want to replace the Boss lets see 6 hoses 3 different typs thats not easy to cary spares and in fact is 1 more hose than the fisher or Meyer plows use. Boss is a FULL trip not trip edge.
> 
> The wing return is spring return which SUCKS!! Why?
> 1) the ******* springs keep braking I go through 2 a year. (they keep breaking in the same spot on the hook as in not made propper so they have a week spot, but what the hell, they sell more that way.
> (in 24 years of plowing with fishers I have NEVER broken a spring (trip)
> 
> O ya one more thing If you ever get stuck with the blade on top of a snow pile THERE IS NO WAY TO DISCONNECT THE PLOW!!! you have to shovel out UNDER the plow so can lower the blade, then you can disconnect the plow from the vehicle to get the vehicle unstuck..
> 
> All in all I will not willingly buy another Boss plow.
> 
> 2) when pushing snow if you want to angle the plow left all you have to do is tap the controller .... BANG the left wing will collaps ALL the way to the stop. Why, it is spring return and the added pressure of the snow is much faster at collapsing the wing.


The spring loaded wings are one of the stupidest ideas i have ever seen. For the price of the 4 springs and locking collars they could add 2 more hoses and 2 more solenoids to the valve body and make them a 2 way ram. I have also heard of rams corroding from sitting through summer in damp climates as the venting allows moist air into the rams.


----------



## kimber750

Not gonna say which I think is better since I have never used a boss, but I can say I do like my XV. :salute:


----------



## theplowmeister

kurtandshan;1375422 said:


> First off, if you want a plow that doesn't weigh as much as your jeep buy an atv plow....:laughing:
> Second, don't drive on type of a snow pile with a light jeep and heavy plow....
> thirdly...buy a full size truck then you won't have to beat your plow.
> All kidding aside(which I am doing) wonder what causing the springs to break, I have never broken a spring. Maybe you are tightening them too tight.


ATV plow is not as wide as the jeep you going to plow with a 7' plow?

you dont have to drive on top of the snow to get stuck

I used to use a full sized truck... proper tool for the job, the jeep is faster in plowing driveways than a truck. I dont plow parking lots In fact %10 of my drives you cant do with a truck.

No the springs are adjust correct just slide a credit card between coils.


----------



## ritchiegilbyemt

cet 
parts for trucks darmouth 5275.00 was the october 2011 price
September 2009 it was the same price 
maybe cause the dollar is near par?
I see Central parts warehouse is well above parts for trucks...
maybe i should be exporting them
keep in mind parts for trucks has 12 maritime branches and sells ALOT of THE BEST plows ever built
YELLOW ONES


----------



## kurtandshan

theplowmeister;1375701 said:


> ATV plow is not as wide as the jeep you going to plow with a 7' plow?
> 
> you dont have to drive on top of the snow to get stuck
> 
> I used to use a full sized truck... proper tool for the job, the jeep is faster in plowing driveways than a truck. I dont plow parking lots In fact %10 of my drives you cant do with a truck.
> 
> No the springs are adjust correct just slide a credit card between coils.


Heyyy, If you didn't notice i was just funnin' ya...I understand your plight, short jeeps, all driveways I get it, best tool for that fits your needs. You've been doing this along time. Maybe, just maybe, if you are getting stuck so bad you need to unhook your plow to get out(more than once) you might want to change your tactics, tires, vehicle, drivers whatever. I am just saying I have NEVER broken a spring or had to unhook my plow to get out. Sooo,something in your equation is not working. Are you buying Boss springs? or generic, are you buying the right size springs? Are your plowing tactics partially to blame? I know the argument is "the other brand doesn't break" but if it were me, and I knew I got stuck, I knew I broke things, I would look at WHY I got the vehicle stuck, Why I broke the spring and change my tactics to prevent it. Thus saving me money.


----------



## PhilFromErie

I think your better off with the fisher. I had a full trip plow and now we use all trip edge. I went with western but they are pretty much the same plow, honestly I couldn't decide and my son said "daddy get the red one" and that was that.


----------



## mjstef

PhilFromErie;1375919 said:


> I think your better off with the fisher. I had a full trip plow and now we use all trip edge. I went with western but they are pretty much the same plow, honestly I couldn't decide and my son said "daddy get the red one" and that was that.


Any trip edge is better than a full trip. If nothing else your not beating the hell out of your truck. I don't know anyone that has switched from a full trip to a trip edge that would EVER go back to a full trip............


----------



## theplowmeister

kurtandshan;1375743 said:


> Heyyy, If you didn't notice i was just funnin' ya...I understand your plight, short jeeps, all driveways I get it, best tool for that fits your needs. You've been doing this along time. Maybe, just maybe, if you are getting stuck so bad you need to unhook your plow to get out(more than once) you might want to change your tactics, tires, vehicle, drivers whatever. I am just saying I have NEVER broken a spring or had to unhook my plow to get out. Sooo,something in your equation is not working. Are you buying Boss springs? or generic, are you buying the right size springs? Are your plowing tactics partially to blame? I know the argument is "the other brand doesn't break" but if it were me, and I knew I got stuck, I knew I broke things, I would look at WHY I got the vehicle stuck, Why I broke the spring and change my tactics to prevent it. Thus saving me money.


I got you were Funnen me.... almost

I plow 100 drives / storm average 12 storms a year thats 1,200 drives a year get stuck enough to unhook the plow every other year thats 1 out of 2,400 drives If you cant unhook the plow you have a problem.

Just search the thread for wing springs and you will find they get replaced a LOT ask your Boss dealer how many he sells a year. I buy Boss springs ... Mmmm maybe I shouldnt


----------



## ritchiegilbyemt

I don't get it 
why do u need to unhook the plow to get out, i have never in twenty years had to unhook a plow to get unstuck.......then again i use a different possibly better brand a desisn of plow ???tymusic


----------



## theplowmeister

So how do you get unstuck? with out one of your other trucks to pull you out? do you get out and shovel all the snow from around the plow ? 

Much quicker to unhook plow back out onto good pavement use a tow strap drag out plow and re hookup. at least with the small plows I use.


----------



## kurtandshan

Maybe your plows,whichever brand, are beyond the capabilities of your vehicles


----------



## theplowmeister

OK... Your right, I'm a bad plower with the wrong equipment, thats why I get stuck.


----------



## basher

theplowmeister;1376881 said:


> OK... Your right, I'm a bad plower with the wrong equipment, thats why I get stuck.


Damn now you'll have to give all that money back


----------



## castlerock1

Over here in Akron, Oh. you have a split of Meyer and Boss. Mostly Boss now due to Meyer going through a period of making junk plows and Boss gaining the mojority of business recently. But I feel with Meyer's new plows they are back to making a quality product. I pulled the plug on a 8'6" Meyer Super V-2 last year while my buddy bought the 8' 2" Boss VXT. He did have some hickups with his plow where as I had none and the Meyer's warranty was a little better than the Boss. My main factor for picking the Meyer up was the trip edge. I don't see how a full board will trip when in scoop mode. Also the lights look good, they shine bright where as his are huge and look like E.T's stupid head. I also love the Hands Free Plowing feature, it is so nice when you have a big parking lot where your pushing or back dragging a lot. All in all, I love the V2 plow, I could've saved a few bucks going with the boss but it was still an alright deal at $5,750 installed. In the future I will probably pick up another truck and a Meyer Lot Pro with wings to have some versatility and be able to interchange them.


----------



## kurtandshan

Just saying, a 7'6" v-plow on a jeep is a bit over its capacity. Not saying you are bad plower. Everyone gets stuck. The heavy plow can handle and do more than your jeep can. I don't believe Boss or Fisher or Western or any other would reccomend thst size plow on a jeep. 700+ pounds on the front of a short wheel base light duty truck. Is a recipe for getting stuck. Its common sense. A 6'6 UTV plow converted to your needs makes sense. If I put a 10' vblade on 1/2 ton with air bags and extra springs I could plow snow just fine...until i try to push the amount of snow the 10' plow can handle and my truck can't. Then wonder why I got stuck...


----------



## [email protected]

cet;1307895 said:


> You East Coast guys think Fisher is the only plow made.
> 
> I was in Maine and Mass. this summer and I bet I saw 95% Fisher mounts. Nothing wrong with them it just amazes me how much of the market share they have.


For now......they are losing ground fast.....


----------



## big_stroker

[email protected];1376953 said:


> For now......they are losing ground fast.....


Why is that and who is taking over??


----------



## mjstef

[email protected];1376953 said:


> For now......they are losing ground fast.....


To Who????


----------



## welder1122

in new england ur gunna see more fishers becasue fisher is made here, and i believe that they are the better plow.


----------



## big_stroker

welder1122;1376967 said:


> in new england ur gunna see more fishers becasue fisher is made here, and i believe that they are the better plow.


I agree that they are a much better plow.

I live in Boss country and I would never own one. I will go out of my way to buy Fisher/Western because I want a better product.

I see more used boss plows for sale than any other brand. that should tell ya something.. That they dont last and you have to buy new ones all the time.


----------



## welder1122

big_stroker;1376971 said:


> I agree that they are a much better plow.
> 
> I live in Boss country and I would never own one. I will go out of my way to buy Fisher/Western because I want a better product.
> 
> I see more used boss plows for sale than any other brand. that should tell ya something.. That they dont last and you have to buy new ones all the time.


walk into any parts store up here and all ur gunna see is fisher parts, a few meyers parts but reall y nothing else. its amazing at how te fisher plows can get beat on. i replaced two hyd lines all last winter. to maintain a fisher is simple. grease and new cutting edges. and summer prevention is as easy as interlocking the lines and soaking the pistons in wd40 and wrapping them up


----------



## basher

welder1122;1376967 said:


> in new england ur gunna see more fishers becasue fisher is made here, and i believe that they are the better plow.


You see more fishers in Maine/Northern New England because of DD marketing tactics. From the Fisher corparate history.

"_DDI owned Fisher, would not permit Western to expand into Fisher engineering's key sales territories."

"I would not approve a Western Campaign to sell their snowplows in the upper northeastern states. I hadn't done it in all the years before that, so there was no reason to do it then."_

* Plowing Though The Storm" pg 111


----------



## welder1122

basher;1376988 said:


> You see more fishers in Maine/Northern New England because of DD marketing tactics. From the Fisher corparate history.
> 
> "_DDI owned Fisher, would not permit Western to expand into Fisher engineering's key sales territories."
> 
> "I would not approve a Western Campaign to sell their snowplows in the upper northeastern states. I hadn't done it in all the years before that, so there was no reason to do it then."_
> 
> * Plowing Though The Storm" pg 111


where are fishers made? in maine its teh same as torwel spreaders.

torwel is made in mass u see a ton of them around here


----------



## kurtandshan

My truck is better than your truck...this thread is an argument that can't be won and is generational. I drive a Ford, always have. I get in anything other than a Ford I hate it. My buddy drives a chev, always has. Plow argument is no different. This is fun...its what guys do!


----------



## welder1122

i love both chevy and fords. im just a fisher guy unless u step up to municple plows


----------



## kurtandshan

Now what if I said Dodge? Toyota???


----------



## basher

kurtandshan;1377021 said:


> Now what if I said Dodge? Toyota???


Dodges suck, I've had a ton of them so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## welder1122

basher;1377124 said:


> Dodges suck, I've had a ton of them so I know what I'm talking about.


loved my old dodge d100 but it was two wheel drive


----------



## plowguy43

big_stroker;1376963 said:


> Why is that and who is taking over??


Because they're plow design hasn't changed in forever, yet they seem to be getting more and more unreliable. Pretty sad when my neighbor has a brand new 8' HD and after 1 year of plowing his sand driveway (like mine) his entire front of his blade is down to bare metal. Whereas my Minute Mount 1 that I restored had a bunch of paint that would not sandblast nor sand off with a DA.

Boss & Snowdogg's seem to be popping up more and more up here with more of them being boss. Personally after using Fisher for years, and looking over a bunch of different V plows, you can easily see the Boss VXT is built better than the Extreme V.

What gets me is that the Boss should be priced cheaper than the Extreme V for a bunch of reasons (off the shelf parts, cheaper spring loaded return of the wings, less parts, less complicated electronics, etc). But they are right on target with the Extreme V.


----------



## John Murphy

[email protected];1376953 said:


> For now......they are losing ground fast.....


Is that right Jim? Let me guess . . . . you're Boss rep told you that, so it must be so!


----------



## 2COR517

welder1122;1376979 said:


> walk into any parts store up here and all ur gunna see is fisher parts, a few meyers parts but reall y nothing else. its amazing at how te fisher plows can get beat on. i replaced two hyd lines all last winter. to maintain a fisher is simple. grease and new cutting edges. and summer prevention is as easy as interlocking the lines and soaking the pistons in wd40 and wrapping them up


That's a different generation of Fisher plows. Tough as nails.



John Murphy;1377204 said:


> Is that right Jim? Let me guess . . . . you're Boss rep told you that, so it must be so!


You can't deny we see more and more Boss plows every year.


----------



## Antlerart06

mjstef;1374797 said:


> And Boss slams back shaking the whole truck LOL! I have seen the shocks on the newer Westerns. Don't ever see a Meyer up in these parts. Vee plows are a whole different animal than a straight blade. Fisher/Western by far have the best controller with 1 button for every function. Here is Boss, Hiniker and Fisher. I will say Hiniker is the only one who has the control correct for up and down. Down is forward and up is back just like a front end loader. Boss you have to hit two buttons for scoop and 2 buttons for vee.


My boss has the Joy stick cost more but worth it


----------



## Antlerart06

I have a boss V and a Western MVP TE its kinda like the fisher
The boss works well on gravel
Western works the best on gravel
I like how Boss hugs the truck
Boss has the best Factory wings I seen


----------



## basher

John Murphy;1377204 said:


> Is that right Jim? Let me guess . . . . you're Boss rep told you that, so it must be so!


I guess the Fisher guy disagrees:laughing:


----------



## John Murphy

basher;1377900 said:


> I guess the Fisher guy disagrees:laughing:


You're right Basher. I've only been doing this for 29 years. Who am I to disagree with a guy from Virginia on the state of the Northeastern US and Eastern Canada market?


----------



## dfd9

mjstef;1374700 said:


> Can't understand why Boss don't use a 2 way ram on the wings either...............


The old Western Tri-plow had 2 way rams, didn't work out so hot for them. Seems like they forgot a relief valve or something too.



mjstef;1375990 said:


> Any trip edge is better than a full trip. If nothing else your not beating the hell out of your truck. I don't know anyone that has switched from a full trip to a trip edge that would EVER go back to a full trip............


I do.

I have.

Because the full trip blades are 25-30% more productive than a V plow.

Personally, I would go with a trip edge for the reasons that Brian Young stated in post 2 or 3 or whatever it was. Pretty much hit the nail on the head. Although the direct lift of the Boss is very nice.


----------



## basher

John Murphy;1377948 said:


> You're right Basher. I've only been doing this for 29 years. Who am I to disagree with a guy from Virginia on the state of the Northeastern US and Eastern Canada market?


Keep the brand blinders tight, you won't notice how many red plows Jim is shipping to the upper northeast.



dfd9;1377990 said:


> Personally, I would go with a trip edge Although the direct lift of the Boss is very nice.


Hiniker, direct lift, trip edge, flared wings.Thumbs Up


----------



## [email protected]

I will not comment on what has been previously said, nor will I call out people by they're names like has been done to me(unprofessional in my opinion)....but there must be a reason all of the advertising is bashing Boss....why? Cause they ARE losing ground to the competition and we all know it. You only advertise like that when you are scared....


----------



## plowguy43

John Murphy;1377204 said:


> Is that right Jim? Let me guess . . . . you're Boss rep told you that, so it must be so!





John Murphy;1377948 said:


> You're right Basher. I've only been doing this for 29 years. Who am I to disagree with a guy from Virginia on the state of the Northeastern US and Eastern Canada market?


John,
On a personal level you and Fisher were generous to me when I restored my MM1 8' plow and it is greatly appreciated. Unfortunately this is the same "we are the king, too good to be knocked down" type of attitude your dealers have in this area that turned me away from going with a new Fisher Purchase. I stopped by multiple dealers throughout NH, MA, and ME whether it be a small corner store type dealer to one of your largest dealers in the area, and they all carried the same attitude. Like I was some kid walking into a BMW dealership that couldn't afford a new car.

On top of that, I've had close personal experiences with friends who had to jump through hoops to get their $6000 plows to operate correctly, purchase new plows to have parts missing, hoses routed incorrectly by the factory, headgear welded incorrectly, and bad welds as well. Each one of them were taken care of, but it was like pulling teeth and on occasion they had to pass the dealer and go directly to Fisher to get any type of help in the situation.

On the other hand, every boss dealer, snowdogg, meyer, Sno way, dealer I walked into were friendly, answered a bunch of questions, took the time to show me plow operation, mount/dismount, etc. Even when I let them know the purchase wasn't going to be for awhile. It was pretty interesting to hear how many Fisher guys were in the store asking the same questions but I digress.



[email protected];1378024 said:


> I will not comment on what has been previously said, nor will I call out people by they're names like has been done to me(unprofessional in my opinion)....but there must be a reason all of the advertising is bashing Boss....why? Cause they ARE losing ground to the competition and we all know it. You only advertise like that when you are scared....


Couldn't be more obvious when for years all you'd see on the Fisher website was video's of their plows working, now these "comparison" video's pop up.


----------



## John Murphy

[email protected];1378024 said:


> I will not comment on what has been previously said, nor will I call out people by they're names like has been done to me(unprofessional in my opinion)....but there must be a reason all of the advertising is bashing Boss....why? Cause they ARE losing ground to the competition and we all know it. You only advertise like that when you are scared....


"Call out people by their names" . . . . . the user name that you posted under, is your name. How is that calling anyone out?


----------



## John Murphy

plowguy43;1378049 said:


> John,
> On a personal level you and Fisher were generous to me when I restored my MM1 8' plow and it is greatly appreciated. Unfortunately this is the same "we are the king, too good to be knocked down" type of attitude your dealers have in this area that turned me away from going with a new Fisher Purchase. I stopped by multiple dealers throughout NH, MA, and ME whether it be a small corner store type dealer to one of your largest dealers in the area, and they all carried the same attitude. Like I was some kid walking into a BMW dealership that couldn't afford a new car.
> 
> .


I know our Dealers have been experiencing a surge at near record levels this season, which may have been a contributing factor due to their backlogs. However, If you were not treated with the level of respect and interest that any and all customers should be treated with, that is disappointing to say the least. And, I would certainly want to know some specific examples of what took place so that we can get it corrected. Feel free to contact me at any time.


----------



## basher

plowguy43;1378049 said:


> It was pretty interesting to hear how many Fisher guys were in the store asking the same questions.


People love choices and I'm sure the *.*43% of our nation's population that resides in Maine is reveling at having options when purchasing a plow.


----------



## plowguy43

I appreciate that John and can/will PM you some info but I've been looking into a new plow for the past 4 years. I'm on the road for my job and would stop anytime I saw a dealer to inquire about price, options, and operation of the plows they had available. Over those years it didn't matter what time of year it was, I felt like I had to search out someone to explain (or sell) their plow to me.



John Murphy;1378228 said:


> I know our Dealers have been experiencing a surge at near record levels this season, which may have been a contributing factor due to their backlogs. However, If you were not treated with the level of respect and interest that any and all customers should be treated with, that is disappointing to say the least. And, I would certainly want to know some specific examples of what took place so that we can get it corrected. Feel free to contact me at any time.


----------



## tuney443

mjstef;1374797 said:


> And Boss slams back shaking the whole truck LOL! I have seen the shocks on the newer Westerns. Don't ever see a Meyer up in these parts. Vee plows are a whole different animal than a straight blade. Fisher/Western by far have the best controller with 1 button for every function. Here is Boss, Hiniker and Fisher. I will say Hiniker is the only one who has the control correct for up and down. Down is forward and up is back just like a front end loader. Boss you have to hit two buttons for scoop and 2 buttons for vee.


NO buttons for me for scoop or V mode.Forward to V,back to scoop.You guys can figure that out.

This little **** chat is even better than Ferd vs. Chevy--carry on.


----------



## tuney443

OOPSY---Forward to scoop,back to V--guess it shows there hasn't been a real snow event since----October.


----------



## mjstef

basher;1378004 said:


> Keep the brand blinders tight, you won't notice how many red plows Jim is shipping to the upper northeast.
> 
> Hiniker, direct lift, trip edge, flared wings.Thumbs Up


Does Hiniker still drop all the way to the ground when you hit the down button or have they changed that? My Fisher i can inch down little by little. This is handy when we get a few feet at a time. Many times i'll make a pass with the plow 6" off the ground adjusting it up and down as i go. This was not possible with the old Hinikers..........


----------



## CAT 245ME

ritchiegilbyemt;1375711 said:


> cet
> parts for trucks darmouth 5275.00 was the october 2011 price
> September 2009 it was the same price
> maybe cause the dollar is near par?
> I see Central parts warehouse is well above parts for trucks...
> maybe i should be exporting them
> keep in mind parts for trucks has 12 maritime branches and sells ALOT of THE BEST plows ever built
> YELLOW ONES


When I originally saw the price you listed I thought you were full of it, I went today to pick up a new cutting edge for the Fisher plow at Parts for Trucks in Fredericton and I asked for a price on the 8'6 Extreme V and was quoted at $5500 CDN, they were selling them for $5000 + tax back in October. I was told the price was probably low because of the Cdn dollar being even with the US. The Boss dealer is selling 8'2 steel flat top V's for $6500 CDN without smart lock cylinders, with them is an extra $300

I also asked for a price on a Fisher XLS and that was $6400. Pretty hard to justify the cost of buying a new Boss V when you can save between $1000 & $1500 with a Fisher and have an extra 4" width.


----------



## Harford13

CAT 245ME;1382115 said:


> When I originally saw the price you listed I thought you were full of it, I went today to pick up a new cutting edge for the Fisher plow at Parts for Trucks in Fredericton and I asked for a price on the 8'6 Extreme V and was quoted at $5500 CDN, they were selling them for $5000 + tax back in October. I was told the price was probably low because of the Cdn dollar being even with the US. The Boss dealer is selling 8'2 steel flat top V's for $6500 CDN without smart lock cylinders, with them is an extra $300
> 
> I also asked for a price on a Fisher XLS and that was $6400. Pretty hard to justify the cost of buying a new Boss V when you can save between $1000 & $1500 with a Fisher and have an extra 4" width.


What do you mean an extra 4" om width? Are you saying a 7'6" plow is actually 7'10"?


----------



## mjstef

Harford13;1385593 said:


> What do you mean an extra 4" om width? Are you saying a 7'6" plow is actually 7'10"?


Fisher, 8'6"
Boss, 8'2"


----------



## needmoresnow

Fuzz;1308112 said:


> Fisher put together a pretty in-depth video on the difference between the two. It's obviously in Fisher's favor, but they bring up some really good points.
> 
> V-Plow Comparison


I agree ,watched the video and its not 100% accurate about the boss . I have 1 and you dont have to push 2 opposite button to swing left and right you just push the 2 on the same side you want to swing to and also the same with the scoop and v functions just my 2 cents lol


----------

